# Dropping university



## Vitruvian (Jan 2, 2020)

I don't like what I'm studying. It's biology and I hate it. I study the day before for every exam but I was too high inhib and depression maxed to change. Also my parents neglected attention me so I didn't want to tell them.

Now I need a new path in life. Problem is I gave up on everything since I started uni. 
Used to like video editing, directing, chemistry, sometimes math, I like tutoring. I would like physical jobs too like firefighter, police, electrician or w.e. Just don't know, don't want to make more mistakes. Tbh think I'll work full time till I figure it out


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jan 2, 2020)

Biology has a whole new meaning with the blackpill tho.
I know a guy irl who has a phd in evolutionary biology, I talk to him about blackpill related stuff and he knows whats up.


----------



## Vitruvian (Jan 2, 2020)

Goblin said:


> Biology has a whole new meaning withthe blackpill tho.
> I know a guy irl who has a phd in evolutionary biology, and I talk to him about blackpill related stuff and he knows whats up.


Imagine if he was a girl


----------



## CristianT (Jan 2, 2020)

What year are you? If it's first year then it's alright to drop bcs you didn't wasted so much time but if it is more than one year than kinda sucks.


----------



## Deleted member 209 (Jan 2, 2020)

biology is high E so better drop out and do smth else


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jan 2, 2020)

Goblin said:


> Biology has a whole new meaning withthe blackpill tho.
> I know a guy irl who has a phd in evolutionary biology, and I talk to him about blackpill related stuff and he knows whats up.


Because health is looksmax too, what you've been putting into your mouth matters as much as maxilla position


----------



## chadpreetcel123 (Jan 2, 2020)

Was thinking of doing biology, but the shit pay and amount of women in the field are major red flags tbh


----------



## Steph4gr (Jan 2, 2020)

chadpreetcel123 said:


> Was thinking of doing biology, but the shit pay and amount of women in the field are major red flags tbh


you can biologypusyymaxxing


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 2, 2020)

i hate my uni so much. i know no one here after years.


----------



## Tony (Jan 2, 2020)

Goblin said:


> Biology has a whole new meaning with the blackpill tho.
> I know a guy irl who has a phd in evolutionary biology, I talk to him about blackpill related stuff and he knows whats up.


----------



## Mr.cope (Jan 2, 2020)

Vitruvian said:


> I don't like what I'm studying. It's biology and I hate it. I study the day before for every exam but I was too high inhib and depression maxed to change. Also my parents neglected attention me so I didn't want to tell them.
> 
> Now I need a new path in life. Problem is I gave up on everything since I started uni.
> Used to like video editing, directing, chemistry, sometimes math, I like tutoring. I would like physical jobs too like firefighter, police, electrician or w.e. Just don't know, don't want to make more mistakes. Tbh think I'll work full time till I figure it out


Can’t you just change majors


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Jan 2, 2020)

Don't
As Tupac once said "Mama told me never stop until you bust a nut"
Just get your degree out of the way bro


----------



## SMVbender (Jan 2, 2020)

i am leaving uni too, for the second time now. gl.


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 3, 2020)

Goblin said:


> Biology has a whole new meaning with the blackpill tho.
> I know a guy irl who has a phd in evolutionary biology, I talk to him about blackpill related stuff and he knows whats up.


Of course he knows

dom man can survive and reproduce


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Jan 3, 2020)

Vitruvian said:


> I don't like what I'm studying. It's biology and I hate it. I study the day before for every exam but I was too high inhib and depression maxed to change. Also my parents neglected attention me so I didn't want to tell them.
> 
> Now I need a new path in life. Problem is I gave up on everything since I started uni.
> Used to like video editing, directing, chemistry, sometimes math, I like tutoring. I would like physical jobs too like firefighter, police, electrician or w.e. Just don't know, don't want to make more mistakes. Tbh think I'll work full time till I figure it out


Fire fighters get pretty good pay in some american cities


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Jan 3, 2020)

do Biochemistry and run a lab like Haidut


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Jan 3, 2020)

Vitruvian said:


> Imagine if he was a girl


I love your sig so much.
Become Eppley Or Taban 2.0 and make money off Incels OP


----------



## Dogs (Jan 3, 2020)

chadpreetcel123 said:


> Was thinking of doing biology, but the shit pay and amount of women in the field are major red flags tbh


The only reason to do biology is if you're premed


----------



## SpearOfOrion (Jan 3, 2020)

This nibba posts about dropping out of college in _Successes _jfl


----------



## john2 (Jan 3, 2020)

Just do IT man.
Easy money after you get a degree and job.


----------



## Alexanderr (Jan 3, 2020)

SpearOfOrion said:


> This nibba posts about dropping out of college in _Successes _jfl


It’d be a sort of success if he actually knew what he was doing and knew how to move forward, but he doesn’t. JFL.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 4, 2020)

Contemplating doing the same OP.

Studying politics and philosophy at a top UK uni. Prior to uni it was a casual interest, but I don't like the specific topics we're taught nor the way it's taught.

The course is very reading-intensive and I don't have the ability to sit and concentrate on any one thing for more than about 30 minutes at a time.

I don't care about my grades and mostly write essays and study for exams the day before. My results are usually average.

I don't attend any of my lectures and seminars because I really don't care. It feels like a nuisance rather than a goal and to top it off I have no money because the place is too expensive.

Just want to drop out and do something physically demanding, high stress and important. Like emergency services, firefighting or police, whichever has less paperwork.


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jan 4, 2020)

SpearOfOrion said:


> This nibba posts about dropping out of college in _Successes _jfl


Next Bill Gates bro


----------



## DidntRead (Jan 4, 2020)

Alarico8 said:


> Contemplating doing the same OP.
> 
> Studying politics and philosophy at a top UK uni. Prior to uni it was a casual interest, but I don't like the specific topics we're taught nor the way it's taught.
> 
> ...


Try accounting


----------



## Alexanderr (Jan 4, 2020)

Goblin said:


> Next Bill Gates bro


Bill Gates dropped out of fucking Harvard tho


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 4, 2020)

DidntRead said:


> Try accounting


Maths.


----------



## Gosick (Jan 4, 2020)

Alarico8 said:


> Contemplating doing the same OP.
> 
> Studying politics and philosophy at a top UK uni. Prior to uni it was a casual interest, but I don't like the specific topics we're taught nor the way it's taught.
> 
> ...


wtf lol, your majoring in philosophy? i heard thats not a great major, I would switch majors asap if i were you.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 4, 2020)

Gosick said:


> wtf lol, your majoring in philosophy? i heard thats not a great major, I would switch majors asap if i were you.


It's practically free here. I never did it for the career. I just wanted to study something I'd enjoy and thought this'd be it.


----------



## Gosick (Jan 4, 2020)

Alarico8 said:


> It's practically free here. I never did it for the career. I just wanted to study something I'd enjoy and thought this'd be it.


damn, so do you have any career in mind? I think your 19-20, you should prolly think about it lol


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 4, 2020)

Gosick said:


> damn, so do you have any career in mind? I think your 19-20, you should prolly think about it lol


I consider myself far too young for long-term plans tbh. I'll think about that once I'm in nearing 30. For the time being I just want to gymcel.


----------



## Vitruvian (Jan 4, 2020)

I already make more than what my degree career will give. But maybe the biology would have more opportunities, it's just fucking boring and I hate it


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Jan 4, 2020)

Gosick said:


> wtf lol, your majoring in philosophy? i heard thats not a great major, I would switch majors asap if i were you.


Since it is at a top university it is pretty good. Some big companies recruit directly from the best universities. The status of the university matters as much as the course


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Jan 4, 2020)

I would carry on with it even if you dislike it. 
A biology degree from a good University will be advantageous for future jobs you go for - having a degree in sciences implies higher IQ and looks good on a CV. 
It's only a few years, and you can try and enjoy Uni outside of your course so that life isn't miserable.


----------



## Vitruvian (Jan 4, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> I would carry on with it even if you dislike it.
> A biology degree from a good University will be advantageous for future jobs you go for - having a degree in sciences implies higher IQ and looks good on a CV.
> It's only a few years, and you can try and enjoy Uni outside of your course so that life isn't miserable.


cope


----------



## turkproducer (Jan 4, 2020)

Lifestyle, success, power, confidence, and money.


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 4, 2020)

Goblin said:


> Next Bill Gates bro


Next Jeff bezoz bro


----------



## Julian (Jan 4, 2020)

university is gay anywya


----------



## KEy21 (Jan 4, 2020)

Biology is an incredibly flexible degree. I would recommend against dropping out.

No point in doing something detrimental to yourself because you're depressed. Might make things even worse. 

Obviously up to you, though.


----------



## carnage (Jan 5, 2020)

SMVbender said:


> i am leaving uni too, for the second time now. gl.


Fuck. What are you gonna do?


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jan 5, 2020)

chadpreetcel123 said:


> Was thinking of doing biology, but the shit pay and amount of women in the field are major red flags tbh


This is the reason I want to switch from physics to biology. Physics is 95% male, everyone is incel. At least there's pussy to be fucked at biology.


----------

